# Ebay gone wrong - whisky self portrait



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2007)

Finally another blooper from me.

Today I was quick-and-dirty shooting some Whiskies I am going to sell on ebay, and apart from white balance gone wrong and all ... I produced a self-portrait  here! You can even see part of my living room


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Too much drinking before the shoot?...=)

At least (like the one shot from a long time ago passed around the internet) you werent naked shooting...LOL


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW you have mountains in your living room!! I'm jealous


----------



## PNA (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't know you could sell alcohol on the ebay....???


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> I didn't know you could sell alcohol on the ebay....???



Well, at least in Europe, where things are a bit more relaxed regarding alcohol. I did sell several bottles already.

and the market is pretty alive:
http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=single+malt


----------



## PNA (Feb 10, 2007)

My collection.....


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, many of my friends there .. I can see Dalmore, Glenmorangie, Bowmore, Balvenie, Laphroaig and ... Highland Park on the far right?


----------



## PNA (Feb 10, 2007)

Actually that's Old Pulteney.....the Balvenie in the foreground is a 21 year old prize. Try enlarging the photo???

Next time you're this way, bring your favorite sipping glass and we'll toast to the good life.....!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2007)

here is what I took for ebay today ... not very elaborate shots and the self portrait is included


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2007)

well those are currently for sale .. in my small collection i have a 21 y/o Balvenie as well, Port Wood finish. But my favourite is a 15 year old Lagavulin!

Well, I know, I was too much in a hurry last time I passed by ....!


----------



## PNA (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice......Only one I know is the Laphroaig, but I'm sure the other three are worthy...

While in St. Andrews several years ago and I stopped in a liquor store and was amazed at the number of different labels of scotch, many, many I've never seen here in the US. May have been 100 different labels. Impressive..... Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to sample them all.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 10, 2007)

Someone on Rx8club.com posted a picture of their car, and they could be seen naked in the reflection of the paint on the door. It was really funny, so remember, it could be worse.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Someone on Rx8club.com posted a picture of their car, and they could be seen naked in the reflection of the paint on the door. It was really funny, so remember, it could be worse.



I know, that actually happens quite often 

I just start to wonder how many people run around naked at home


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> Nice......Only one I know is the Laphroaig, but I'm sure the other three are worthy...



You mean, the other 12 ... guess the images were just loading slowly 

Anyway, the Glen Orchy is not a real single malt, it is a pure malt blended for a supermarket chain. very cheap, but very good for its price.



> While in St. Andrews several years ago and I stopped in a liquor store and was amazed at the number of different labels of scotch, many, many I've never seen here in the US. May have been 100 different labels. Impressive..... Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to sample them all.



Oh there exist many more than 100  .. yes, it is amazing. but as on all markets, concentration has begun decades ago, and most destilleries are not independent anymore today.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

ohhhh Alex! I knew about your coleection but I had no idea that it is so big! great! so when do you plan to invite me for a drink?


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

By the way Alex, make sure you bring a bottle or two to the West Country meet up!! ;-)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

*mentos *.. those are the ones to be sold, the real thing is not on display here 

But you know, I owe you a drink anyway since the handball world championships .. or was it you owing me? cannot remember 

*lostprophet *.. well that meeting will be a bit delayed i guess, since currently I only pop up in Devon for a week or so ... hmm, so that would be one bottle for you and one for the rest of us ?


----------



## PNA (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> You mean, the other 12 ... guess the images were just loading slowly


 
I did not use the F & R key to see the rest of your collection.

Very nice!!!

Where's the reflection they're talking about???


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> Where's the reflection they're talking about???



First image, see the bottle? Above the writing "Dalmore" you can see the whole living room and myself trying to shade of some spotlights with my hand


----------



## PNA (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep, got it......best you do stay dressed......for mentos's sake.:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> Yep, got it......best you do stay dressed......for mentos's sake.:lmao:



I'm sure _she _would not complain  And she has seen more of my living room than one can see in that reflection anyway


----------



## david1971 (Feb 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> WOW you have mountains in your living room!! I'm jealous




I think he wants you to look at the reflection on the whiskey bottle.


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 16, 2007)

Mm.. Beautiful. I have a bottle of Glenmorangie 10 Year in my room right now (I find it to be the go-to for price:quality ratio), but I just finished off a bottle of The Macallan Fine Oak 12 Year. Good stuff! You have a nice collection. 

I'm especially fond of plain old Macallan 12 Year. Great malt!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 17, 2007)

cigrainger said:


> Mm.. Beautiful. I have a bottle of Glenmorangie 10 Year in my room right now (I find it to be the go-to for price:quality ratio), but I just finished off a bottle of The Macallan Fine Oak 12 Year. Good stuff! You have a nice collection.
> 
> I'm especially fond of plain old Macallan 12 Year. Great malt!


 
Ahh another person whon enjoys it 

My favourites are not on those images though: Lagavulin in particular.

But I agree MacAllan is a good one ... oh, and my Glenmorangie is simply empty 

[EDIT:] Oh, and I read you plan to buy a DSLR to then use it on your Eurotour ... I strongly advise to get the camera a bit earlier and spend some time playing with the camera at home...


----------



## cigrainger (Feb 17, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Ahh another person whon enjoys it
> 
> My favourites are not on those images though: Lagavulin in particular.
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm not so much a fan of Lagavulin -- too much peat and iodine for my tastes! I prefer Speyside to Islay malts.  But I'm not that picky, it just has to be quality and distinct -- something to take my tastebuds for a ride.

I do plan on getting the dSLR a few weeks in advance, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

cigrainger said:


> Lagavulin -- too much peat and iodine



I am addicted to the peat!


----------

